# All my books are in "Collections" but some show on home screen also.



## tcreek (Aug 5, 2010)

All of my books are listed in "Collections" but some also now show up on the Collections home screen. This condition did not exist until recently. Is there a way to remove the duplicate books from the home screen and still keep them in the Collections? At the home screen, pressing the left arrow on the pad removes the book from the device and I assume it will remove both the home screen and the Collections copy. This condition exists for books in several Collections.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tcreek, You need to sort by collections.

Make sure at the top of the home page, it says "sort by collections."  If it doesn't, move the cursor to the top line, and move to the right until you have collections selected, then press the select button.

Betsy


----------



## tcreek (Aug 5, 2010)

I should of thought of this ... resetting the Kindle as that solves a lot of glitches. I reset and that removed the duplicates from the home screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great, glad you resolved it.!

Now, be sure to check out the Book Corner and the Book Bazaar for more book recommendations!

Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

You need to understand that collections are not like folders, they are more like "tags". You don't put a book into a collection, you add that collection's tag to the book. A book can be in one collection, several collections or no collections at all.

This is why the view is important - resetting the Kindle probably just put your view back to "by collection"



tcreek said:


> ...removes the book from the device and I assume it will remove both the home screen and the Collections copy


Yes it will, because there aren't two copies, there's only one book, it just appears in two places!

It's a strange approach but once you understand it, it does make sense - just!


----------

